# Exotic Finches & Tanagers



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone know of an online breeder who sells Saffron finches, Grassland Yellow finches, Black Headed Brush finches, Paradise tanagers, or Blue-necked tanagers? I've only been able to find a few places that have Saffron's, but they are all local listings or are "out of stock," as far as the others go I've had no luck, but I am sure someone breeds them.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 6, 2010)

We have some Gouldian and Spice and Society finches.

They are lively little birds and make soothing background noise in our eating area.

Some kinds are very expensive. Do you already have some?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 6, 2010)

No, I used to have a lovebird. But I'm thinking about getting one for my girlfriend, and was interested in those birds (random I know... or at least to ya'll).

I think most of them are "hardy" from what I've read online.


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been looking for a female Gouldain I have a male and he seems lonely but I never see any in the store's and don't really want to have one shipped, I would think that would stress them to much. He has a mirror, and his cage is right beside other birds but its just not the same. One pet store told me they don't get them because the price is to high and they can't sell them. Oh well I can't afford much right now anyway. Good luck on your search.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 7, 2010)

What state do you live in? Sometimes you can search for finch breeders by the state on the internet.


----------



## terryo (Feb 7, 2010)

I've seen them on Craigslist many times, but this is in NY.


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in Oregon. I did see one on craigs list once but it was gone when I called the lady. I'll keep watching one will hopefully pop up again.


----------

